# ggyo's golden posts thread.



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 20, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Exactly. *Because you're a non-socialite geek who hates Microsoft, what they stand for, and their larger demographic.*
> 
> People may contend my points verbally, but subconsciously, without noticing, they'll reinforce everything I say.


 


ggyo said:


> "Bros before hoes" was invented and perpetuated by bitter dudes who ain't getting anything, just like "sloppy seconds" and all the other cock-blocking phrases used to turn a fellow males off from a woman or women.


 


ggyo said:


> So you won't deny that the WiiU has no games and isn't selling anymore? *And that I stack more paper and get more b****es than you too?*


 


ggyo said:


> Congratulations, I'm joking.
> 
> Look at these poor responses...* the randomizer trying to convert this colloquial conversation into a grand central thesis with I-grabbed-these-words-from-a-thesaurus jargon, mixed with mental gymnastics* (these graphics are amazing>graphics dont matter>they look better than a near decade-old game) fit for the olympics.
> 
> Sure, this ploy for a reaction test was cliche and lame of me, but hate me for being unoriginal, not honest.





ggyo said:


> I DO feel stupid now... a grown man arguing with a pre-pubescent punk... who also has downs syndrome(?).





ggyo said:


> Because Sony's financial problems aren't news. They've been present since 2000, when they had a peaked market worth of $200 billion+, and now according to Forbes they're worth less than $15 billion. Though they hemorrhaged $185 billion+ in the span of a decade, it's not news.
> 
> The WiiU failing is news. The Vita had it's phase, but it ended when it started outselling even the 3DS in a few consecutive weeks. Now it's no longer news.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 20, 2013)

Careful soulx, he stacks more paper and gets more beaches than you.

EDIT:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

This looks like fun!


----------



## ggyo (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't deny my influential pseudo-comical character.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2013)

A wild ggyo appeared!


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 20, 2013)

I figured something like this would surface eventually after experiencing his aspie pseudo intellectualist ...unique responses in the past.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> It's very unfortunate that people have to live in lower-class economical conditions, but their priorities don't include luxurious purchases such as the Xbox One, or any few hundred dollar console at all. You're right. It is my opinion that Microsoft outclasses most companies and corporations in the world in philanthropy, *but it's not like it's a disputable opinion. Microsoft is JUST better... than mostly everybody.*
> 
> That's a given, but you didn't express your "may be wrong's" in a non-dictating, proselytizing manner.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

What a dickhead.


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> What a dickhead.


 
where have you been? long time no see, me love you long time.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> What a dickhead.


All you ever post about is how ignorant and arbitrary other people's posts are. You're like a critic without reason or purpose, meaning if your internet persona is a reflection of your true personality, your whole existence is completely useless.

I'm judging you. Keep commenting that everything is below you, yet you don't express higher qualities. It makes you worthless to the world, and that's why you have to keep saying you're better. You're like Jay-Z, minus the talent and business savvy and hot wife and money and fame and any good qualities. He keeps announcing that he's the world's best rapper, and by saying it enough, some people actually believe him, when his actual artistic accomplishments pale in comparison to many others.

And that's your dark little prison.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah BI you're just a shitty little talentless fuck and you should die in hell


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> All you ever post about is how ignorant and arbitrary other people's posts are. You're like a critic without reason or purpose, meaning if your internet persona is a reflection of your true personality, your whole existence is completely useless.
> 
> I'm judging you. Keep commenting that everything is below you, yet you don't express higher qualities. It makes you worthless to the world, and that's why you have to keep saying you're better. You're like Jay-Z, minus the talent and business savvy and hot wife and money and fame and any good qualities. He keeps announcing that he's the world's best rapper, and by saying it enough, some people actually believe him, when his actual artistic accomplishments pale in comparison to many others.
> 
> And that's your dark little prison.


While that post was worthless, it was also on topic and a great contribution to the "ggyo's golden posts thread".


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> All you ever post about is how ignorant and arbitrary other people's posts are. You're like a critic without reason or purpose, meaning if your internet persona is a reflection of your true personality, your whole existence is completely useless.
> 
> I'm judging you. Keep commenting that everything is below you, yet you don't express higher qualities. It makes you worthless to the world, and that's why you have to keep saying you're better. You're like Jay-Z, minus the talent and business savvy and hot wife and money and fame and any good qualities. He keeps announcing that he's the world's best rapper, and by saying it enough, some people actually believe him, when his actual artistic accomplishments pale in comparison to many others.
> 
> And that's your dark little prison.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> All you ever post about is how ignorant and arbitrary other people's posts are. You're like a critic without reason or purpose, meaning if your internet persona is a reflection of your true personality, your whole existence is completely useless.
> 
> I'm judging you. Keep commenting that everything is below you, yet you don't express higher qualities. It makes you worthless to the world, and that's why you have to keep saying you're better. You're like Jay-Z, minus the talent and business savvy and hot wife and money and fame and any good qualities. He keeps announcing that he's the world's best rapper, and by saying it enough, some people actually believe him, when his actual artistic accomplishments pale in comparison to many others.
> 
> And that's your dark little prison.


 
You're the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

My username will be that constant schema trigger that you associate with the memory that you have no meaningful sentimental relationships. And you'll maintain a reaction of indifference to me online, but I'm speaking directly to your inadequacies, and it hurts you.

GGYO. GGYO. GGYO. GGYO. GGYO. GGYO. GGYO.

And if I can associate my username with many artifacts of your life, you'll haunt yourself with misery.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You're the wind beneath my wings.


The wind influences the world more than the ephemerality and volatility of a bird.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> _*Snip!*_


 
To be fair, Microsoft does surpass most companies in the field of philantropy. Bill Gates alone funds so many charities it's not even funny, he's a genuienly good man. His will particularily reflects that - his kids will only get a small portion of his fortune to _"start their own businesses"_ - the rest of the money will go to charities all across the globe.


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, Microsoft does surpass most companies in the field of philantropy. Bill Gates alone funds so many charities it's not even funny, he's a genuienly good man.


But he does it with his own money. I haven't heard about Microsoft as a company doing any good deeds or donating to any particular cause. Then again, I don't really follow that kind of thing so I probably missed it if they did.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> But he does it with his own money. I haven't heard about Microsoft as a company doing any good deeds or donating to any particular cause. Then again, I don't really follow that kind of thing so I probably missed it if they did.


 
http://www.microsoft.com/about/technicalrecognition/charity-outreach.aspx
http://www.microsoft.com/hk/giving/caprogram/openLicense.mspx
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/201...or-charity-in-2011-totalling-946m-since-1983/

You missed out on quite a bit.


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess so. I've only heard of Gates' donations. Maybe because Microsoft is MechaSatanHitler.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

Veho said:


> I guess so. I've only heard of Gates' donations. Maybe because Microsoft is MechaSatanHitler.


That's what it is. Like, sure, I'm crazy, but only because I contend popular views in exchange for the truth.

P.S. Jesus is black. Tomato is a fruit. Caesar salad is seafood. Video games are not art, but entertainment. And Lenovo and Microsoft have the least greedy head executives out of any companies or corporations I can think of.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/about/technicalrecognition/charity-outreach.aspx
> http://www.microsoft.com/hk/giving/caprogram/openLicense.mspx
> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/201...or-charity-in-2011-totalling-946m-since-1983/
> 
> You missed out on quite a bit.


According to Forbes, Sony is worth $17.6 billion. http://www.forbes.com/companies/sony/

In that case, with the $946 million (Microsoft since 1983) + $60 billion (Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation), minus any other partner contributions or past contributions of the Gates family, Microsoft and the Gates have given the world the whole of Sony 3.46 times. Can Sony match that?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, Microsoft does surpass most companies in the field of philantropy. Bill Gates alone funds so many charities it's not even funny, he's a genuienly good man. His will particularily reflects that - his kids will only get a small portion of his fortune to _"start their own businesses"_ - the rest of the money will go to charities all across the globe.


That's completely beside the point.  He said his opinion is beyond dispute.  Opinions are disputable by definition.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's completely beside the point. He said his opinion is beyond dispute. Opinions are disputable by definition.


My opinion is that Microsoft is indisputably one of the most philanthropic profitable companies in the world.

Go ahead and dispute that with facts.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> My opinion is that Microsoft is indisputably one of the most philanthropic profitable companies in the world.
> 
> Go ahead and dispute that with facts.


That's not what you said.  You said, "it's not like it's a disputable opinion."  All opinions are disputable.  That's what makes it an opinion.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's not what you said. You said, "it's not like it's a disputable opinion." All opinions are disputable. That's what makes it an opinion.


How is that specific opinion disputable? Are you're saying it's not an opinion, and just a fact? Facts are changing all the time, so what is fact? Name a single fact.

Nobody takes you seriously when you say "that's a fact."


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> How is that specific opinion disputable? Are you're saying it's not an opinion, and just a fact? Facts are changing all the time, so what is fact? *Name a single fact.*
> 
> Nobody takes you seriously when you say "that's a fact."


 
You're a stupid twat?

Do I win?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 26, 2013)

What has this thread come to!?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Isn't that cute, he knows how to get all defensive when his opinions are labeled opinions. I think I found his theme music


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo


----------



## ggyo (Jun 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> ggyo


Yo stupid, nobody's making you come back to this thread. Just be thankful I'm a small source of entertainment and social interaction in your boring life...

What am I saying. I'm the only source of entertainment and social interaction in your boring life... Isn't this site about playing video games? You must own a WiiU.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Yo stupid, nobody's making you come back to this thread. Just be thankful I'm a small source of entertainment and social interaction in your boring life...
> 
> What am I saying. I'm the only source of entertainment and social interaction in your boring life... Isn't this site about playing video games? You must own a WiiU.


 

Wow, and I was beginning to wonder if there was any correlation between his coming back to the thread and owning a console that's different from the one you own. Thanks for verifying my theory! You deserve a Nobel Peace Prize for being able to deduce that theory with so little to go off of.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Just be thankful I'm a small source of entertainment and social interaction in your boring life...
> 
> What am I saying. I'm the only source of entertainment and social interaction in your boring life... Isn't this site about playing video games? You must own a WiiU.


 

You are worth coming back to gbatemp for.
I cant miss a second of your cryptic idiocy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, and I was beginning to wonder if there was any correlation between his coming back to the thread and owning a console that's different from the one you own. Thanks for verifying my theory! You deserve a Nobel Peace Prize for being able to deduce that theory with so little to go off of.


 
To be fair, you gotta be pretty naive to own a Wii U at this point in time...

//MasterTrole2013

_... ;O;_


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, you gotta be pretty naive to own a Wii U at this point in time...
> 
> //MasterTrole2013
> 
> _... ;O;_


 

Fair enough, but the same could said of ggyo; one has got to be pretty naive to take any of his posts seriously.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, but the same could said of ggyo; one has got to be pretty naive to take any of his posts seriously.


 
You have been decieved by me, Master Trole 2013.

I profusely agree.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You have been decieved by me, Master Trole 2013.
> 
> I profusely agree.


 

That's why it's so fun to visit this thread


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That's why it's so fun to visit this thread


 
I know, right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2013)

Look at Foxi here, being not so sneaky.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Look at Foxi here, being not so sneaky.


 
Dark Theme peasant.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Dark Theme peasant.


 
DARK THEME MASTER RACE WHITE THEME IS FOR BABIES AND CASUALS YOU MUST BE A CASUAL DUMBASS 10 YEAR OLD BITCH


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> DARK THEME MASTER RACE WHITE THEME IS FOR BABIES AND CASUALS YOU MUST BE A CASUAL DUMBASS 10 YEAR OLD BITCH


 
I must own a Wii U.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I must own a Wii U.


 
Duh, that's what I said.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Bitch please. Black and white themes are for wimps.

Magenta's where it's at


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Bitch please. Black and white themes are for wimps.
> 
> Magenta's where it's at


 
_*Is in IT, for him Magenta = Transparent*_

_I can't see_ why you'd want to use this theme... 

...
...
...

HA HA! IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE IT'S TRANSPARENT! AND YOU CAN'T SEE... okay, I'll go...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _*Is in IT, for him Magenta = Transparent*_
> 
> _I can't see_ why you'd want to use this theme...
> 
> ...


 

I can't even.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 27, 2013)

This is now a Wii U love it or hate it thread!






LOL! IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE IT'S NOT TRUE!!


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _*Is in IT, for him Magenta = Transparent*_
> 
> _I can't see_ why you'd want to use this theme...
> 
> ...


Green screens.

And whatever happened to the separate alpha channel in PNG?

Alpha is the new magenta.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Bitch please. Black and white themes are for wimps.
> 
> Magenta's where it's at


----------



## Gahars (Jun 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


>


 

"Pride cometh before the fall."


----------



## Flame (Jun 27, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> -snip-


 
please tell me you are not using green theme for your computer... eeww girl wtf.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 27, 2013)

Flame said:


> please tell me you are not using green theme for your computer... eeww girl wtf.


well I could be using a pink theme like the live-edited gbatemp one, but that would be _seriously_ girly... like girl overload


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *To be fair,* you gotta be pretty naive to own a Wii U at this point in time...
> 
> //MasterTrole2013
> 
> _... ;O;_



I don't want to be fair. 
You've been starting a lot of your posts with that phrase lately.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't want to be fair.
> You've been starting a lot of your posts with that phrase lately.


As I said, mental gymnastics... moving goal posts...

How do some of you people function in real life society? Is there anybody here with a moderately successful career or guaranteed career path? Should I stop spending any of my free time in a community of filth who wallow in the self-pity of their own inertia?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> As I said, mental gymnastics... moving goal posts...
> 
> How do some of you people function in real life society? Is there anybody here with a moderately successful career or guaranteed career path? Should I stop spending any of my free time in a community of filth who wallow in the self-pity of their own inertia?


 

I ask that same question about your posts.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> How do some of you people function in real life society? Is there anybody here with a moderately successful career or guaranteed career path?


If I say "no", will you leave?

Really though, how does it feel to have a thread dedicated to laughing at the bullshit you spray across the forum?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> As I said, mental gymnastics... moving goal posts...
> 
> How do some of you people function in real life society? Is there anybody here with a moderately successful career or guaranteed career path? Should I stop spending any of my free time in a community of filth who wallow in the self-pity of their own inertia?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> If I say "no", will you leave?
> 
> Really though, how does it feel to have a thread dedicated to laughing at the bullshit you spray across the forum?


 

He likes it, he just doesn't want to admit it


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO. Don't be mad.



JoostinOnline said:


> If I say "no", will you leave?
> 
> Really though, how does it feel to have a thread dedicated to laughing at the bullshit you spray across the forum?


Most definitely. If there's not a single successful person on this website, then there's a clear correlation between the demographic that falls here and being a loser, which means I better quit before my 3-digit post number turns into 4 and I'm left wondering what happened to my potential-filled life.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO. Don't be mad.
> 
> Most definitely. If there's not a single successful person on this website, then there's a clear correlation between the demographic that falls here and being a loser, which means I better quit before my 3-digit post number turns into 4 and I'm left wondering what happened to my potential-filled life.


Alright, my answer is "no". Now go.

I will go down in history as a hero.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO GGYO. Don't be mad.
> 
> Most definitely. If there's not a single successful person on this website, then there's a clear correlation between the demographic that falls here and being a loser, which means I better quit before my 3-digit post number turns into 4 and I'm left wondering what happened to my potential-filled life.


 

I have a novel for you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I have a novel for you.


 


Isn't asking for normalcy from him a bit presumptuous?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 28, 2013)

...
._.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 29, 2013)

ggyo said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > If I say "no", will you leave?
> ...








Please read your dictionary to all of us some more you special snowflake you. Gold stars if you manage to turn this into another essay assignment again.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 30, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Please read your dictionary to all of us some more you special snowflake you. Gold stars if you manage to turn this into another essay assignment again.


As of this post, your post count is 666. I hope you never post out of the EoF anymore, just so you can bear your name even better (Diablo)


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 30, 2013)

Nebuleon said:


> As of this post, your post count is 666. I hope you never post out of the EoF anymore, just so you can bear your name even better (Diablo)


O rly?


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jun 30, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> O rly?


Ya, rly.

(gah, Xarsah and I... noticing the same things... *mutters something*)


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 1, 2013)

ggyo said:


> As I said, mental gymnastics... moving goal posts...
> 
> How do some of you people function in real life society? Is there anybody here with a moderately successful career or guaranteed career path? Should I stop spending any of my free time in a community of filth who wallow in the self-pity of their own inertia?


 
*Well by judging from the comments here you seen the only one who shall struggle in real life society. But have a nice day mate *​


----------



## ggyo (Jul 1, 2013)

Gourmet-Hunter-C said:


> *Well by judging from the comments here you seen the only one who shall struggle in real life society. But have a nice day mate *​


Me struggle in life?

You're a little late to the party... which everybody has gotten over (I hope). Go invest in Sony Walkman stock, wear Chuck Taylor's and text on your flip phone. While I'm preparing for the future, you're still focused here.

I've been fine. I am fine. I'll be fine. Praying for you, tho.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 1, 2013)

You lied.  You said that you would leave.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> You lied. You said that you would leave.


As is the way of herpes.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> You lied. You said that you would leave.


It's such a truth that you've got absolutely nothing going on that you don't even want me to leave.

It's over. Find a new thread.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

ggyo said:


> It's such a truth that you've got absolutely nothing going on that you don't even want me to leave.
> 
> It's over. Find a new thread.


 
And here I was thinking you didn't have a life outside these forums.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And here I was thinking you didn't have a life outside these forums.


And here I was thinking you had 4869 (!!!) posts on these forums... wow.

Move on with your life.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

ggyo said:


> And here I was thinking you had 4869 (!!!) posts on these forums... wow.
> 
> Move on with your life.


 
Nah. It's easier not to. I'd rather continue living in my basement playing D&D, eating nachos and watching porn since I'll never get a girlfriend. You should try it sometime. Plus, I'm into S&M, didn't you know? You should that, too.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 2, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Me struggle in life?
> 
> You're a little late to the party... which everybody has gotten over (I hope). Go invest in Sony Walkman stock, wear Chuck Taylor's and text on your flip phone. While I'm preparing for the future, you're still focused here.
> 
> I've been fine. I am fine. I'll be fine. Praying for you, tho.


 

I like to think i'm late in a cool way. also looking at your mistakes in the past is the best way to look into the future


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 2, 2013)

Does he understand that nobody likes him?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does he understand that nobody likes him?


 
Apparently not. He'd sooner understand what a paraprosdokian is than to realize his notoriety.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 3, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does he understand that nobody likes him?


What the fuck is a good standing relationship with a community of obese, unsuccessful gamers gonna do for ME?

GBATemp is more a singles group than anything. Gotta get out before I'm in too deep (1000+ comments).


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

ggyo said:


> which means I better quit before my 3-digit post number turns into 4 and I'm left wondering what happened to my potential-filled life.





ggyo said:


> Gotta get out before I'm in too deep (1000+ comments).








Yeah yeah, we already knew you'd come crawling back to us again. What a hypocrite. You just keep saying the same shit about leaving, you're like a toy with a draw string.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 3, 2013)

ggyo said:


> GBATemp is more a singles group than anything. Gotta get out before I'm in too deep (1000+ comments).


so how exactly are you supposed to pronounce your name? go-ge-yo?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Gotta get out before I'm in too deep.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 3, 2013)

the_randomizer Burst out laughing!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-...plans-for-a-sequel.350914/page-7#post-4704310


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 10, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-zombiu-not-even-close-to-profitable-no-plans-for-a-sequel.350914/
> 
> Post #134


You can get direct links by clicking on the post number.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> You can get direct links by clicking on the post number.


 

Fixed. Wasn't aware of that ability.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 15, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...von-martin-murder.351216/page-10#post-4709736

OH SNAP!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/george-z...von-martin-murder.351216/page-10#post-4709736
> 
> OH SNAP!


 

*reads his post* My ggyo senses are tingling. Why should he waste his powers here when YouTube and 4Chan would be better suited for such self-indulgent tripe?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The only dicks that should be eaten are spotted dicks


 





Spotted Dick? What about Dik Dik ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dik_dik )? They're just a subspecies of antelope. I'm sure they'd be delicious.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> _Excuse_ me?


Given his temperament, you know he's got a sack of those in a false wall in his basement somewhere.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 17, 2013)

Guys how many times do I have to tell you not to quote stupid shit that will probably end up getting deleted?


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 17, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Guys how many times do I have to tell you not to quote stupid shit that will probably end up getting deleted?


Would you suggest screenshots? 


Spoiler: ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 17, 2013)

Yup...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2013)

Related:



Black-Ice said:


> Hey guys,
> Listen to ggyo
> I think he's correct.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 17, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Guys how many times do I have to tell you not to quote stupid shit that will probably end up getting deleted?


 
That was hardly flaming.
My spotted dick was harmless :<

And its the EoF.
gib me a break pongping


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> That was hardly flaming.
> My spotted dick was harmless :<
> 
> And its the EoF.
> gib me a break pongping


 

ggyo should have be the only one to have had his posts removed. All I said was "excuse me?" when he told me to eat...well, you know.This is the EOF. The moment ggyo takes it seriously is when we're in trouble


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> ggyo should have be the only one to have had his posts removed. All I said was "excuse me?" when he told me to eat...well, you know.This is the EOF. The moment ggyo takes it seriously is when we're in trouble


I think pong didn't care enough to edit your posts. With the message you're replying to being gone, it would have been out of context anyway (like my post)


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 17, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> I think pong didn't care enough to edit your posts. With the message you're replying to being gone, it would have been out of context anyway (like my post)


 
Removes post < doesnt care enough to remove quote with removed post.
He probably just forgot.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Removes post < doesnt care enough to remove quote with removed post.
> He probably just forgot.


Except that I quoted a perfectly fine post. The post I quoted was quoting the bit that needed moderating. If my post was removed he'd be out of line.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 17, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Except that I quoted a perfectly fine post. The post I quoted was quoting the bit that needed moderating. If my post was removed he'd be out of line.


 
P1ngpong has no line.
He's that out of line. It dont even exist anymore
;o;


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 17, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> P1ngpong has no line.
> He's that out of line. It dont even exist anymore
> ;o;


*shrug* I dunno. IMO in the world of colorful screen-names, I'd have to say Guildy has no purpose. What the fuck does that guy even report on anyway? Cynicism?


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 18, 2013)

Drop your cocks and grab your socks, I come bearing news: Mission accomplished. Pack up and head home, boys.










Goodnight sweet prince.

*finishes nailing coffin*
Looks like that's the last nail.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Drop your cocks and grab your socks, I come bearing news: Mission accomplished. Pack up and head home, boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well, well, well. Excellent indeed.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 18, 2013)

Petition to unban ggyo!
#freeggyo!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm running out of alts.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 18, 2013)

ComeTurismO should have been banned before ggyo. Just my two cents.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Petition to unban ggyo!
> #freeggyo!


 






JoostinOnline said:


> I'm running out of alts.


 
Aha! Now I've seen everything


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

Free ggyo mah n****
Fuck them pingpongs


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 18, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Free ggyo mah n****
> Fuck them p*1*ngpongs


 
FTFY.


DIRTY DIRTY RACIST ;O;


----------

